# Bazooka or pan?.



## vharper80 (Jun 3, 2017)

Is their if any ..positive attributes of taping with knife and pan over bazooka? I'm noticing a lot of bazooka crews not really filling the recesse on any of the hung drywall that I'm now fixing on a job in a really humid place in oregon.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

bazooka is designed just to apply the paper.......everything else its knife and pan work


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

vharper80 said:


> Is their if any ..positive attributes of taping with knife and pan over bazooka? I'm noticing a lot of bazooka crews not really filling the recesse on any of the hung drywall that I'm now fixing on a job in a really humid place in oregon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is the job of the guy wiping the tape. We always V our butt joints and do a prefill with setting compound prior to tape. It doesn't take that long. And gives a solid surface to tape to. Are these the guys from Hackville that you are referring to?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

There is no need to fill the recess when taping. Wipe it and let it dry. Fill the recess with your box on the first coat. Filling recess over tape is just going to take longer to dry. Yes it is more aesthetically pleasing but doesn't do more than that.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> There is no need to fill the recess when taping. Wipe it and let it dry. Fill the recess with your box on the first coat. Filling recess over tape is just going to take longer to dry. Yes it is more aesthetically pleasing but doesn't do more than that.


Not to mention the process's use different compounds.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Not to mention the process's use different compounds.


I don't know what the problem would be of using two different compounds. Since smoothest sticks just fine to drywall paper. And taping mud sticks just fine to set smoothest. I am just telling him how the professionals do it.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

thefinisher said:


> There is no need to fill the recess when taping. Wipe it and let it dry. Fill the recess with your box on the first coat. Filling recess over tape is just going to take longer to dry. Yes it is more aesthetically pleasing but doesn't do more than that.


dito..but with fibafuse you can fill wet tape...and get very little suck up


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Not to mention the process's use different compounds.





endo_alley_revisited said:


> I don't know what the problem would be of using two different compounds. Since smoothest sticks just fine to drywall paper. And taping mud sticks just fine to set smoothest. I am just telling him how the professionals do it.


I think you missed the context. We always taped with taping mud and topped and skimmed with topping mud. Coating over wet tape would create a funk once the tape did dry. I'm just a retired apprentice so what do I know anyway.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> I think you missed the context. We always taped with taping mud and topped and skimmed with topping mud. Coating over wet tape would create a funk once the tape did dry. I'm just a retired apprentice so what do I know anyway.


sheesh and I thought Moore was the only Prentice here


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> sheesh and I thought Moore was the only Prentice here


I guess you were wrong Joe!! :whistling2:


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

vharper80 said:


> Is their if any ..positive attributes of taping with knife and pan over bazooka? I'm noticing a lot of bazooka crews not really filling the recesse on any of the hung drywall that I'm now fixing on a job in a really humid place in oregon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


do you mean fill the bevel? cause I can not exactly fill it but wipe so the shoulders dont flash if shrink, plus is that is sure swings a nice ride on box just a lil moore umph to the fineeto:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> I think you missed the context. We always taped with taping mud and topped and skimmed with topping mud. Coating over wet tape would create a funk once the tape did dry. I'm just a retired apprentice so what do I know anyway.


Hmm. I don't remember suggesting that anybody did a fill coat over wet tape. Quite the opposite. Prefilling with setting compound means the bulk of the mud is set before the tape hits the wall. And the tape dries that much faster with little shrinkage. And much less compound goes into filling the recessed joints. Less compound means less shrinkage.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*box fill*

I have when time allows ran the 8 inch box on day of taping over the seams if I wanted to fill the seam..But I usually fill it when wiping behind the zook..it is just for the look anyway!!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

spacklinfool said:


> I have when time allows ran the 8 inch box on day of taping over the seams if I wanted to fill the seam..But I usually fill it when wiping behind the zook..it is just for the look anyway!!


Actually, it also means less mud when doing the first coat with a 10" box. The box goes further between fills. And thus goes a lot faster and cleaner.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Not to mention the process's use different compounds.





endo_alley_revisited said:


> I don't know what the problem would be of using two different compounds. Since smoothest sticks just fine to drywall paper. And taping mud sticks just fine to set smoothest. I am just telling him how the professionals do it.





MrWillys said:


> I think you missed the context. We always taped with taping mud and topped and skimmed with topping mud. Coating over wet tape would create a funk once the tape did dry. I'm just a retired apprentice so what do I know anyway.





endo_alley_revisited said:


> Hmm. I don't remember suggesting that anybody did a fill coat over wet tape. Quite the opposite. Prefilling with setting compound means the bulk of the mud is set before the tape hits the wall. And the tape dries that much faster with little shrinkage. And much less compound goes into filling the recessed joints. Less compound means less shrinkage.


Feel free to point out said claim made by myself where I said you would put mud over wet tape?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

You made the statement "Coating over wet tape would create a funk once the tape did dry." Which is probably true. But not relevant. Nobody suggested coating over wet tape. I suggested taping with taping compound over a bed of prefilled setting compound. This makes for a solid surface for the tape to bind to. And partially fills the recesses. Which makes the subsequent fill coat easier.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> You made the statement "Coating over wet tape would create a funk once the tape did dry." Which is probably true. But not relevant. Nobody suggested coating over wet tape. I suggested taping with taping compound over a bed of prefilled setting compound. This makes for a solid surface for the tape to bind to. And partially fills the recesses. Which makes the subsequent fill coat easier.


Thank for the re evaluation. We never prefill anything except broken corners or out of square butts. Most everything is done with a Bazooka unless it's a small patch using hot mud. Tape, top, skim and tight skim and sand for level 4. Our shacks are tape, top, skim and touch up and spray texture. Our level 5 is thinned mud applied with a paint roller and wiped down by a second man.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Our level five jobs begin with using a straight edge and power planer. And a lot of shimming before the hangers ever show up. Last house needed 16 bundles of shims for a 600 sheet house. Butt boards for the butt joints. Some of the framing we get is pathetic. Hangers can come in and hang board without checking for straightness. It's already been dealt with. After the board is hung, we prefill all joints with setting mud. We also prefill inside angles that don't meet. "V" all butt joints and prefill.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Man do you charge or back charge to do all the shimming and straighten everything... I run around and check things and if it's not up to standard I'll get the builder to sort it out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A fiver ...An eighter and a hawk !!! 

Stand back !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Feel free to point out said claim made by myself where I said you would put mud over wet tape?


How many years did you spend stringing tape hoss?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> our level five jobs begin with using a straight edge and power planer. And a lot of shimming before the hangers ever show up. Last house needed 16 bundles of shims for a 600 sheet house. Butt boards for the butt joints. Some of the framing we get is pathetic. Hangers can come in and hang board without checking for straightness. It's already been dealt with. After the board is hung, we prefill all joints with setting mud. We also prefill inside angles that don't meet. "v" all butt joints and prefill.


lmfao!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> How many years did you spend stringing tape hoss?


Sorry Rick, but I don't do drunken rants well.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> lmfao!!!


Hack?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Sorry Rick, but I don't do drunken rants well.


idk..seems to be a sober question to me


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Our level five jobs begin with using a straight edge and power planer. And a lot of shimming before the hangers ever show up. Last house needed 16 bundles of shims for a 600 sheet house. Butt boards for the butt joints. Some of the framing we get is pathetic. Hangers can come in and hang board without checking for straightness. It's already been dealt with. After the board is hung, we prefill all joints with setting mud. We also prefill inside angles that don't meet. "V" all butt joints and prefill.


Ive done that a few times...not many people want to pay 3sqft for drywall though..about the 5 million and up range


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Cletus said:


> idk..seems to be a sober question to me


Give me a gun and you'd never keep up.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

probably best not to let your mouth write a check your arse can't cash!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> probably best not to let your mouth write a check your arse can't cash!


Wow!  I'm in my 34th year and have never done anything like that!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimpy65 said:


> Wow!  I'm in my 34th year and have never done anything like that!


Thanks Carl, this was one of 4 conference rooms in phase 3 of a 3 year job that were seperated by Skyfold doors that retracted from the ceilings I framed. While taping is a seperate trade where i come from it doesn't mean i didn't learn to do it. I started running work at an early age and worked with an old finisher named Fred Blackard. He had me capable in running Ames tools before I was 25. As projects would slow i would always work with the finishers as I was never one to stand around. I would always jump in and help them sand which went a long way in gaining their respect. Phase 4 was the pinnicle of my career as a challenge. Here is the ceiling plan.

http://scotthansen.net/A-120A.pdf


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Ive done that a few times...not many people want to pay 3sqft for drywall though..about the 5 million and up range


A lot of our work is high end residential lately. Working people can't afford to buy a $500,000 house. But rich people build $10,000,000 houses as if it were nothing. Some builders are in the "Big Box Track Home" market. Look sorta good from a distance. But a few builders really do expect a quality job. And of those, a couple of them will even pay for it.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Give me a gun and you'd never keep up.


Wow...that gun looks like its had miles of tape run thru it...hats off to you!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Cletus made a funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Cletus made a funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Cletus!! He calls bullchit when he sees it!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Hack?


Hack? i don't think so !

No way in hell am I gonna get paid to do all that ! H/O Maybe ! G/C ? NOT!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cletus said:


> idk..seems to be a sober question to me



IT wasn't !


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Give me a gun and you'd never keep up.





MrWillys said:


> probably best not to let your mouth write a check your arse can't cash!





Cletus said:


> Wow...that gun looks like its had miles of tape run thru it...hats off to you!


Yup, it was taken when they were new. However, as i said, I haven't worked in 5 years but you couldn't wipe down behind fast enough.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Yup, it was taken when they were new. However, as i said, I haven't worked in 5 years but you couldn't wipe down behind fast enough.


I don't know what your point is?...a gun runner with little experience can keep 2 guys wiping down..i normally have 3.5 wiping, and yes i do have a 1/2 a guy..aka millennial


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Cletus said:


> I don't know what your point is?...a gun runner with little experience can keep 2 guys wiping down..i normally have 3.5 wiping, and yes i do have a 1/2 a guy..aka millennial


I only work from my desk now and my half is a puppy. Have a great day!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> Hack? i don't think so !
> 
> No way in hell am I gonna get paid to do all that ! H/O Maybe ! G/C ? NOT!


I was teasing with the 'hack" thing. The house we did his week only took 10 bundles of shims for about 600 sheets. So things are improving. But a straight edge doesn't lie.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

It would be nice f the wood butchers around here gave a damn. But they don't seem to. Most of the crews have gone from American born framers to illegal wood framers. In other words, from bad to worse. And we have occasionally 24-28 foot tall walls which go every which way. So either you give a product that goes every which crooked way. Or you plane and shim other peoples bad work. After fixing other peoples bad work for quite some time, and not getting properly reimbursed, leaving the jobs crooked is looking a lot better to me. It's just that this isn't the kind of work I like to do.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> I only work from my desk now and my half is a puppy. Have a great day!


Yes a great day...don't mind if i do:thumbsup:


----------

